# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Продам 1 билет на Мадонну

## anna2912

Продам 1 билет на концерт Мадонны (04.08.2012). НСК Олимпийский. Сектор 71 (1 ярус) Ряд 5, место 4. Цена 1500 гр. тел 0503364115

----------


## anna2912

Продан

----------

